# pas d'image en HDMI sur télé led depuis un mbp



## hguo (27 Août 2011)

Salut a tous !! 
Désireux de regarder mes séries en grand écran j'ai acheté un adaptateur mini display to hdmi de marque Hama pour mon mbp version 8.1 en lion 10.7.1 mais malheureusent lorsque que je branche le mac a la télé et bien rien ne se passe l'écran de l'ordi devient bleu une seconde et redevient normal par contre la télé reste noire ???
Des conseils ??
Merci beaucoup !!


----------



## Deejay-Joe (27 Août 2011)

tu n'utiliserais pas gfx card statut ?? pour le basculement de carte graphique ? 
Car quand je bloque gfx sur la carte intel il m'est impossible de branché un écran externe ...
donc je dois switché soit manuellement sur la nvidia ou je dois remettre en basculement automatique  ;-)


----------



## MacBookIsaPro62 (28 Août 2011)

Salut, essaye d'aller dans reglage/moniteur et coche partage video ;D


----------



## hguo (28 Août 2011)

deejay joe j'ai rien compris a ce que tu as ecrit donc je ne pense pas utiliser gfx ... ???
et je n'ai pas d'icone partage video dans moniteur :/  seulement detecter les moniteurs mais quand je clique dessus rien ne se passe


----------



## laf (28 Août 2011)

Il faut aller dans "préférences système" -> "moniteurs" Là, tu devrais voir ta TV. Si ce n'est pas le cas, il faut chercher ailleurs : TV, câble, adaptateur...


----------



## Deejay-Joe (28 Août 2011)

Gfx card statut est un freeware qui pemet le basculement manuel entre les 2 carte graphique ...
donc si tu le connais pas ces que tu ne l'utilise pas ;-)

il ce paut aussi que ton mac ne bascule pas sur la carte (nvidia ou ati je sais pas la quel tu a ) ...
il resterais sur l'intel ... et avec l'intel imposible de branché un écran externe ...

Donc pour passé sur la carte (nvidia/ ati)  Préférence systemes / économiseur d'énergie/ et la tu décoche : changemet automatique de mode graphique (qui es en fet la bascule entre les 2 carte) en décochant cette option tu sera automatiquement sur la carte (nvidia/ati) et donc sa devrais fonctionné ,quand tu ne branche plus la tv tu retourne cochez cette option ;-)


----------



## djpoulet (28 Août 2011)

Salut à tous,

j'ai eu un problème de connexion de mon Mac Mini sur ma TV, je vous en fait part ici peut être que ça peut résoudre ton problème. 

C'est un bug des plus bizarre que j'ai vu. Mon adaptateur Mini Display Port vers HDMI est branché sur l'entrée HDMI 3 de la TV. Lorsque que j'appuie sur le bouton HDMI 3 de la télécommande l'image n'apparait pas : aucun signal. Par contre si je switch entre les différentes entrées avec le bouton Input Next, alors là quand j'arrive sur HDMI 3 l'image apparait. 
Je ne sais pas d'où le problème vient, mais j'ai ce comportement depuis toujours et c'est le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour y remédier. 
Pour info la marque de ma TV est Samsung.


----------



## hguo (28 Août 2011)

Deejay joe je n'ai pas cette possibilité de cocher changement auto de mode ... ??
je suis sous lion 10.7.1 avec un mbp 8.1 acheté il y a moins de trois mois
dpoulet jai essayé ta technique mais ca ne marche pas


est ce que le fait que je nai pas un adaptateur apple mais d'une sous marque que cela peut ne pas marcher ou rien a voir ?


----------



## Deejay-Joe (28 Août 2011)

ton mac est un 13 ou 15 ?


----------



## hguo (28 Août 2011)

13 !!


----------



## Deejay-Joe (29 Août 2011)

LOLLL oker tu n'a pas de carte graphique alors ... ces le chipset intel ... donc pas de switch entre 2 carte ;-)
loll


----------



## hguo (30 Août 2011)

c'est bon en fait j'ai ramené l'adaptateur HAMA et acheté un cable direct Dr bott !! ca marche niquel j'ai meme le son en direct sur la télé !!!


----------



## Deejay-Joe (30 Août 2011)

oker cool ;-)


----------



## albeniot (15 Décembre 2011)

J'ai une télé avec deux ports HDMI. J'ai relié avec un câble HDMI la télé et le Macpro avec un adaptateur Mini DisplayPort acheté chez MacWay ... rien ne se passe, malgré changement de port télé, essai d'un autre câble, redémarrages multiples de la télé et de l'ordi.
Le seul écran détecté par les préférences système Moniteur, est celui du Mac.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## smarmott (20 Mars 2012)

bonjour,

Merci Deejay-Joe, ça faisait longtemps que je cherchais sans trouver de solution (à part avec boot camp pour brancher ma tv sur le mac).
gfx card était bien responsable.

Bonne journée.


----------

